# Freshly cut grass



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Phoebe LOVES to eat grass dandy lions and her favorite, freshly cut grass. I believe eating grass helps them if they have an upset stomach but the dandy lions makes her throw up and we aren't sure about the freshly cut grass. We bag ours but when we go to the park she just gobbles it up. We say leave it and drop it but she just picks up another patch. 
Can I let her eat it? There are signs in the parks saying that they do not use furtilizer which is good but still worries me. We feed her I swear.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My guys eat grass,and cambridge eats the dandilions,also.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I try not to let Molly eat it, but she likes cut grass (and uncut) and dandelions too. Well, the dandelions I just let her eat. She chews them up too quickly.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Our little heifer likes it especially if it's in globs, like if it was mowed damp.....she's doing a little better with "leave it" although I keeping treats in my pockets to give as substitutes ALL the time!


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

You Should be careful on your freshly cut grass, because of the oils on the lawn mower blades might be bad for her, especially if she's eating it at the park, because they probably use a big sit-on mower and there's more oil on those blades


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Fresh cut grass also tends to develop mold pretty fast. In my kids horse riding classes, they were told that cut grass can be very bad for horses because of the mold.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I call it clump grass - the stuck together stuff that falls off the mower when it's especially thick and wet. To Max, it's manna from Heaven. He's eaten more of it than I can possibly imagine, with no ill effects. I do try to stop him, but it's a losing battle when you mow 4 acres - he can always find another clump!


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> I call it clump grass - the stuck together stuff that falls off the mower when it's especially thick and wet. To Max, it's manna from Heaven. He's eaten more of it than I can possibly imagine, with no ill effects. I do try to stop him, but it's a losing battle when you mow 4 acres - he can always find another clump!


Yup, Ozzy loves it too. We try to stop him but he gets his share.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Dandelions are not bad for dogs, in fact they can be good for them, in moderation of course. Fresh cut grass and not standing grass helps digestive also in moderation. Assuming all of these are safely far from any chemical treated lawns. Our neighbors don't chemical treat their lawns and neither do we, so Bayne can have all the dandelions he wants. Great way to keep them under control. LOL

As for oil on lawnmower blades? Never heard of that one and can't find any references to that. However, if one has a problem with grass sticking to the blades you can use Pam spray on the blades to allow the grass to drop off and this is not harmful to any animals eating it. We do this to our snowblower in winter so snow doesn't stick to the blades.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Jinger likes grass and she occasionally does drive-bys at my Zenias, plucks a flower and eats it.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Bella gets pretty sick if she eats too much grass or sticks or anything else outdoors. The last time in the in-law's backyard, she ate an entire pine cone and some shrubbery stuff that they poured turkey juice on. Bells was sick for 1 whole week! (I tried to keep her away from eating it all but the chants of "oh she will be fine" and "she has a stomach of iron" and "she can digest anything like a goat" was the final verdicts. Next time, well there will be no next time because we've all learned our lesson.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

It was most likely the turkey juice then the stick and pine cone.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey eats the grass all the time. I used to go crazy trying to stop her but I gave up. She doesn't get sick from it. She is nuts with fresh cut grass! I do take the big clumps away because I am afraid she will choke.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Good to know I don't have the only "heifer." I swear that dog grazes more than most cows I know! I mowed tonight, and he now has green paws. Goofball dog!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a small cow here who loves to graze. After playing ball for a while, she goes to the shaded corner of the park, and if I let her, she will graze forever! I don't let her eat clumped cut grass, but she's not too interested in it. She likes the fresh, still growing kind. 

She also loves dandelions, especially unopened buds. A word of advice - dandelions can "help with constipation." So think about what happens if your dog's not constipated!! We learned that one the hard way. So now it's dandies in moderation!


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

Journey eats everything he can get in his mouth! Hubby swears he's part goat. A friend of mine told me to take him inside when he starts eating things he's not supposed to, but with this dog, he'd never get to go out at all! LOL He eats grass, weeds, mulch, sticks, leaves, etc. We routinely make the rounds of checking out the yard looking for anything dangerous, but good grief....this dog is crazy! :>


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I live in the woods, so taking sticks and stones away from Max would be a full time job. I learned to pick my battles, if he gets too obsessed with the grass, I redirect. He likes it fresh from the ground, too - he'll pull up clumps and shake them like a crazy dog, but tires of that fast. If he gets nasty moldy sticks, I take those away. He has logs that he's brought home, and he'll happily chew on them for a bit, but mostly seems to just like to lie there with his paw on top. He's pretty crazy too!


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

My pups love to eats grass. They love the growing kind, not so much the cut kind. I am certain that they would graze all day if I let them. Remington goes a step further and eats as much sods and sticks as we let him. It's becoming a losing battle. I do have a question...we have a fuzzy, fiddlehead looking plant that has popped up this Spring, growing wildly in our woods. Remington attacks them like they are candy. He can't get enough. Too furry for regular fiddleheads. Does anyone know what these are? And, I suppose it's too late to ask...are they safe?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

bowdense said:


> My pups love to eats grass. They love the growing kind, not so much the cut kind. I am certain that they would graze all day if I let them. Remington goes a step further and eats as much sods and sticks as we let him. It's becoming a losing battle. I do have a question...we have a fuzzy, fiddlehead looking plant that has popped up this Spring, growing wildly in our woods. Remington attacks them like they are candy. He can't get enough. Too furry for regular fiddleheads. Does anyone know what these are? And, I suppose it's too late to ask...are they safe?


 can you post a picture? Someone on here will probably know!


----------

